# Sold 2011 Keystone Outback 280Rs W/hensley Hitch



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

2011 Keystone Outback 280RS - *$21500* (Sussex, Wisconsin)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LIKE BRAND NEW 
SUPER WELL CARED FOR.

2011 KEYSTONE Outback 280RS, Toy Hauler with dual slides and king bed Get more. Tow Light. One of the industry's best selling light weights, the Outback has been totally re-engineered from the frame up. Now lighter in weight with more aerodynamic profile and progressive graphics, this new Outback stands out from the pack. Inside you'll find a whole new spacious interior with deeper slide out rooms, more storage space and larger windows.

This unit is in excellent shape and comes with a Hensley hitch ($1500.00 by itself)
watch video at 




More pictures available upon request.

Checkout our craigslist ad @
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/rvs/3127285616.html
Contact us [email protected] for more info.

Possible Ford F250 diesel as a package email for more info.


----------

